# Bowers & Wilkins 685s or Klipsch RB-51



## techguy31 (Jun 23, 2011)

So I am planning to get front and maybe rear speakers, but was debating on whether which will be the best bang for the buck.  I am pairing this with a Yamaha RX-V467 Receiver.  I also plan to watch movies an listen to music mostly.

Questions:
1. Which one sounds better (open suggestions)?
2. Should I hang them because they seem heavy and I'm afraid if I put too many things on my tv stand (glass) it will break?
3. Do I need a center speaker?
4. Is this subwoofer or this subwoofer good enough for movies and music?

Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

you don't want 5.1? how much are you willing to spend.


----------



## techguy31 (Jun 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you don't want 5.1? how much are you willing to spend.



I am willing to spend $1000 including the speakers and receiver. I want to have a 5.1 system, it is just that if I were to get the Klipsch or the Bowers & Wilkins, then I would exceed my $1000 range. I wouldn't mind spending over $1000 as long as this setup will sound good coming out of my computer. Open to suggestion on other super good speakers (high mids, treble, bass).

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

one more question how big is your room?


----------



## techguy31 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know the exact sq/ft. but I'm pretty sure it is the size of two small sedans in a two car garage (only to park cars and no room to walk) if that helps.  I'm pretty sure the depth of my room is not long enough to entirely fit the length of the two sedans. But the width of my room will fit two sedans.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

go with the B&W


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> I don't know the exact sq/ft. but I'm pretty sure it is the size of two car garage (only to park cars and no room to walk) if that helps.



I recommend 

(1) Energy CC-10
(2) Energy CF-30
(1) Energy CR-10
(1) Energy ESW-CB

a little over $1100.

if this is over your budget or you would like something a little smaller I recommend Energy RC-Micro 5.1.


----------



## techguy31 (Jun 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I recommend
> 
> (1) Energy CC-10
> (2) Energy CF-30
> ...



Thanks, but I definitely don't want the long speakers (Energy CF-30) as hate to occupy a space for speakers.  I rather hang them or put them on my tv stand (hope it isn't too heavy).  I didn't know that Energy speakers were affiliated with Klipsch until you recommended me them.  The recommendation is definitely not too much for my budget, but I might just mix and match the speakers then. 

Question:
1. I am just curious is it good to mix and match speakers like having the front two speakers be Klipsch RB-51, the two rear being Energy CR-10 or B&W 685, and sub being the Energy ones?

Thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 23, 2011)

The speakers may have slightly (or greatly, depending on brand and model) different sound reproduction. The YPAO on your receiver should help to lessen this, however.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

techguy31 said:


> Thanks, but I definitely don't want the long speakers (Energy CF-30) as hate to occupy a space for speakers.  I rather hang them or put them on my tv stand (hope it isn't too heavy).  I didn't know that Energy speakers were affiliated with Klipsch until you recommended me them.  The recommendation is definitely not too much for my budget, but I might just mix and match the speakers then.
> 
> Question:
> 1. I am just curious is it good to mix and match speakers like having the front two speakers be Klipsch RB-51, the two rear being Energy CR-10 or B&W 685, and sub being the Energy ones?
> ...



Energy is a Canadian company owned by Klipsch. 

the Energy CF-30 are compact towers, not that big..







only the center channel should be mounted on your TV stand. 

yes but only if you know what your doing lol

you're welcome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Energy is a Canadian company owned by Klipsch.
> 
> the Energy CF-30 are compact towers, not that big..
> 
> ...



omg, who would put their fishtank on their media center stand?!?!?! also, terrible glare coming from that window on the right? and that sub needs to be put in a corner!


----------



## m4gicfour (Jun 23, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> omg, who would put their fishtank on their media center stand?!?!?! also, terrible glare coming from that window on the right? and that sub needs to be put in a corner!



Bias lighting? LOL!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Bias lighting? LOL!



lol! seriously though, if you have the cash and the space you should setup your tv and what not in a space which is dark and away from random crap like a fish tank. if you spend $5000 on high end speakers like B&W and others then you should not have a freaking fish tank in your setup. epic fail. oh, and i also forgot to mention that in that pic the center speaker is WAY too small for that surround setup. it should be twice as big as it is!!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

here is a link to the set. a couple photos and some product sheets. 

http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en/products/cf-30-5-1-overview/

I don't think you can buy the set pre-packaged.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 23, 2011)

i say go with Klipsch or energy


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2011)

Klipsch is bright. Energy is warm. Energy is very popular because of value.


----------

